# patternmaster choke and choke creep



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys. So i decided to clean the shotgun a little and i went to take my choke out and it was a little tight. So i figured hey might just be a little dirty. But then i looked and the threads were find and it looked clean. So i then took another patternmaster choke and put it in. Went nice and easy like it should. So looks like my pattermaster ended up creeping on me. And its only a week old. And i was shooting kent fast steel 3 1/2 #2 shot in it. Well i guess ill be sending a letter to them.

lax


----------

